# Commericial Property



## brozilla (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello:
I am researching the purchase of a business in Italy with an apartment above for living. When I review properties in Italy, I am unable to find any businesses as described. France appears to have multiple businesses with apartments above for living.

Is it called something different than "commercial" in Italy? I have also looked under "businesses for sale" etc. The type of business and part of Italy doesn't matter and it could also be an empty space, as long as there is an apartment above for living.

I hope that makes sense, I can't figure out why I am unable to find something like that on the Internet!
Thanks.....also see my separate post on taxes.

David B from California.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you asking to find one building with a commercial and a residential unit?

If you are the reason you likely can't find anything is the two units would often be sold individually. .


----------



## brozilla (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks! that explains it!


----------

